# Can anyone identify this spider.



## Erebos (Jan 23, 2012)

sorry about the pictures did not want to go to close had whopper fangs and looked like it wanted to eat me. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 23, 2012)

Garden orb weaver.


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 23, 2012)

+1

it would like to eat you but it has to wrap you first and that could be an issue.........


----------



## keeper10 (Jan 23, 2012)

wolf spider golden orbs r very diffident


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> Garden orb weaver.



Agreed


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 23, 2012)

???????


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 23, 2012)

keeper10 said:


> wolf spider golden orbs r very diffident



Actually, I just noticed the pedipalp. I don't think they are this large in garden Orbs..


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 23, 2012)

How is that a wolf spider?


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> How is that a wolf spider?



I may be mistaken, and I am open to correction as my experience with spiders is only growing. The photo below is of a Garden Orb Weaver spider taken in My garden in QLD 






The thing that made me second guess what I thought the spider was, was the length of the pedipalp (small leg like appendages near the mouth) of the spider in the OP (they are quite long). 

The garden orb in the image I have posted they are not visible. They are generally small in Garden orbs as far as I am aware


----------



## Erebos (Jan 23, 2012)

It had fangs about 1 cm long if that helps and I was in canberra. 

Is it venomous? And could it kill me dang I swear it wanted to


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 23, 2012)

all spiders are venomous and no it cannot kill you. 1 cm long fangs is huge like you get on a funnel web there pedipalps your mistaking for fangs. It is definatly Orb Weaver. Many different species all slightly different maybe golden orb


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 23, 2012)

pics arnt the best for ID, just looks like a common garden orbweaver


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 23, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> all spiders are venomous and no it cannot kill you. 1 cm long fangs is huge like you get on a funnel web there pedipalps your mistaking for fangs. It is definatly Orb Weaver. Many different species all slightly different maybe golden orb



Not a golden orb mate, I feed them to my fish


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 23, 2012)

Haha, maybe I was right when I first agreed it was a Garden Orb. I should stop second guessing my own opinion. 

Though I am not entirely convinced that it is a Garden Orb still


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 23, 2012)

Still an orb you reckon


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Not a golden orb mate, I feed them to my fish


who feeds spiders to their fish :S


----------



## Erebos (Jan 23, 2012)

Well regardless looked scary. I remember the garden orbs in qld looked completely different. But like stated there is heaps of different types. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 23, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Not a golden orb mate, I feed them to my fish



I don't think it is a Golden orb, they are very different to this. 






This is a golden orb.


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 23, 2012)

aussie pride obviously feeds spiders to fish. Whats wrong with that?


----------



## Erebos (Jan 23, 2012)

I do t think it's a wolf spider they look diffrent. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol golden orbs looks hardly anything like a garden orb ..
garden orb is really a name that consists of quite a few orb spiders

^^ that pics a huntsman


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 23, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> who feeds spiders to their fish :S



i do lol i feed them all sort of bugs and that my barra's and the mangrove jack love em


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 23, 2012)

Yer, I don't see the issue feeding spiders to fish. they would eat them in the wild


----------



## Erebos (Jan 23, 2012)

Hers another two pictures. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 23, 2012)

Digitaliss said:


> Yer, I don't see the issue feeding spiders to fish. they would eat them in the wild



i don't know if your being sarcastic or not but my fish do love them


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 23, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> i don't know if your being sarcastic or not but my fish do love them




Nope, No sarcasm. I really do not see an issue.


----------



## Erebos (Jan 23, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> Lol golden orbs looks hardly anything like a garden orb ..
> garden orb is really a name that consists of quite a few orb spiders
> 
> ^^ that pics a huntsman



I googled it shows how much I know I'm just curious can someone put a good pic of a wolf spider up so I can see


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 23, 2012)

br3nton said:


> I googled it shows how much I know I'm just curious can someone put a good pic of a wolf spider up so I can see
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



I am now thinking less and less wolf spider and more a Garden orb, especially after seeing these new photos


----------



## Erebos (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. And girls if there where any


Cheers Brenton


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 23, 2012)

dont worry mate, 99% of people would of said that pic was a wolf spider 
the most common wolf spider you will find (just bout in everyones gardens) are lycosid godeffroyi
old crappy pic of one of my big females ... but yeah just type in garden wolf spider in google

^^ it IS a garden orb spider .... never looked anything like a wolfie?


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm going with garden orb or some sort of spider in the eriophora family.. I'm sure blue will have the answer if he sees this..


----------



## Erebos (Jan 23, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> dont worry mate, 99% of people would of said that pic was a wolf spider
> the most common wolf spider you will find (just bout in everyones gardens) are lycosid godeffroyi
> old crappy pic of one of my big females ... but yeah just type in garden wolf spider in google
> 
> ^^ it IS a garden orb spider .... never looked anything like a wolfie?



Man they look so similar. There so cool I wish I was not ship scared of them. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 23, 2012)

erm it IS a garden orb spider,
no offence or anything (if some is taken) but i think i know a bit more on inverts than blue .......


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 23, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> I'm going with garden orb or some sort of spider in the eriophora family.. I'm sure blue will have the answer if he sees this..



Lol, Blue is great at this from what I have seen

I am going to settle with a Garden Orb also. Please iignore my prior comments that it may have been a wolf spider or something else. Those last two photos have deterred me from a wolf completely.



richoman_3 said:


> dont worry mate, 99% of people would of said that pic was a wolf spider
> the most common wolf spider you will find (just bout in everyones gardens) are lycosid godeffroyi
> old crappy pic of one of my big females ... but yeah just type in garden wolf spider in google
> 
> ^^ it IS a garden orb spider .... never looked anything like a wolfie?








I had been looking at images such as this



from the Victorian Museum. My apologies on confusing the matter, I should have thought about it a little more.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 23, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> erm it IS a garden orb spider,
> no offence or anything (if some is taken) but i think i know a bit more on inverts than blue .......



Fair call mate


----------



## snakelover33 (Jan 23, 2012)

Its A Garden Orb, Its Not Venomous But It Can Make You Quite Sick If You Are Bit.


----------



## Wally (Jan 23, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> no offence or anything (if some is taken) but i think i know a bit more on inverts than blue .......



A little presumptuous.


----------



## Erebos (Jan 23, 2012)

It was not little. Haha


Cheers Brenton


----------



## reptilegirl2000 (Jan 23, 2012)

spiders scare me......


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 23, 2012)

snakelover33 said:


> Its A Garden Orb, Its Not Venomous But It Can Make You Quite Sick If You Are Bit.



I think it would be venomous if it makes you sick


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Digitaliss said:


> Lol, Blue is great at this from what I have seen
> 
> I am going to settle with a Garden Orb also. Please iignore my prior comments that it may have been a wolf spider or something else. Those last two photos have deterred me from a wolf completely.
> 
> ...



yeah godeffroyi vary ALOT in colour, even in the same populations !, and dont worry bout your previous comments, its ALWAYS easy to confuse orbs/wolfies and huntsmans !


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 23, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> yeah godeffroyi vary ALOT in colour, even in the same populations !, and dont worry bout your previous comments, its ALWAYS easy to confuse orbs/wolfies and huntsmans !



My thanks for correcting me (no sarcasm)


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 23, 2012)

pic of a cryptic Orb from Kalkaringi. After she relaxed.

She was pretty chunky and got knocked through the window of a Troopy I was bashing up Possum Hill. I had the Kalk Rangers in the back and then in seconds I had them all in the front ha ha!

I posted the pics on an Invert forum and all the teenage experts insisted it was a wolf or a huntsman. This girl webbed half the back of the car and non web builders (wolfs and huntsmen) cant do that. They're very gentle spiders unless you're dinner. Had plenty walk on me but never been bitten!


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 23, 2012)

wow thats an awesome spider !
a mate of mine found one like that a while ago, though it was about 70mm !!!


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 23, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> wow thats an awesome spider !
> a mate of mine found one like that a while ago, though it was about 70mm !!!



This was a big girl too. Possum Hill is real border country. To the north is the tropics, south the Tanami desert. And you can see both from the same hill.

Not many people get to this place. 




These orbs' webs span 20 meters between the sparse white gums. When you approach within 10 meters the females bolt for the tree. Great vision. They must get targetted by birds. The blokes just try to look small.


----------



## Echiopsis (Jan 23, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> erm it IS a garden orb spider,
> no offence or anything (if some is taken) but i think i know a bit more on inverts than blue .......



Haha, of course you do, your 14 and know it all.....

You seem like a pretty knowledgable kid but a little modesty doesnt go astray.

Its an Eriophora by the looks and one thats on its way out (abdomen looks punctured).


----------

